# HELP Is this a Vizsla



## Jimmy L (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello friends our family recently acquired a 7-8 mo. old foster dog that we have now adopted.
He is an escape artist and the entire neighborhood is getting to know Milo.
The papers that came with him from the foster group stated he was a Irish,English, Gordon setter mix.
One day while out for a walk with Milo a man in the neighbor ran out of the house and asked is that a Vizsla? My wife came home and told me about this and I have been researching ever since.
After Several days I am sure he is at least a mix with Vizsla being one of them. He can run forever, nose to the ground, can’t walk three steps without pointing to birds and rabbits. when he’s loose he never stops and points he just chases. He is extremely smart and affectionate and the neighborhood children love him. I will try to post a picture see what anyone out there can tell me.
thanks for your help.
p.s. our last dog was an Irish setter so we know a bit about setters and this guy is nothing like I’m and he has a white patch on his nose


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Vizla golden retriever mix. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

If you look at Milo and ignore his long hair, his face, head, ears, body and build are very, very Vizsla shaped. I definitely think Vizsla but unsure what he is mixed with, might well be golden retriever as suggested above.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He could also be a red setter mix.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

It's the white on his muzzle that is puzzling me where he gets that from


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

oh dear god, the very idea of a Vizsla Irish Red Setter mix...the craziness!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

PhilipL said:


> It's the white on his muzzle that is puzzling me where he gets that from
> View attachment 102502



Yeah that and the shape of his muzzle is throwing me. He's still young, but it's not quite jowly or squared off enough for most of the sporting breeds. It's almost sighthound like. 

The lemon or orange belton colored English setters could maybe account for the white markings and coat texture. Brittanys or Duck Tollers have that rusty color, sometimes white marks, and have a longer coat, but his head isn't like those either. He's handsome whatever he is.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

looks very much like an Irish Setter to me.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

texasred said:


> He could also be a red setter mix.


Irish Setter mix was my first thought. Maybe a little Brittany Spaniel thrown in to cover white nose. Alternatively, perhaps equal chance it is 50:50 Brittany Spaniel:Vizsla. But she looks like a lot of Fun!


----------

